# Metroamp no more



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

MetroAmp.com Forum &bull; View topic - The post I hoped I'd never have to write....

its truly sad to hear this...i've been saving for a kit...but i can't knock the guy...

wish him all the best though!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's a shame. I wanted a Metro JTM45 for a long time!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sounds like he has his hands full. hope he comes out of it sane and healthy


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

George is still building them, just no kits. I always figured those kits should have been around $1800.00. It's the only kit that ever looked right compared to an original.


----------

